# Phantom Smiling!!



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

OKay I know he's not _really _smiling, he's doing the flehmen(sp?) response, but it looks adorable none the less. And I have only seen him do this TWICE for the whole time I've owned him(this being the second)


----------



## lovemarcy (Jun 5, 2011)

super cute video..it made me smile lol


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Aw that was a cute little music video!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

cute!!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Haha! Reminds me of my old horse...Phantom is so cute!:lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Great video and I love the music choice


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guy haha.....I didn't put too much effort into it(obviously) but I was so happy he was doing it because I had only ever seen him do it one other time. Functional for him(i have no idea what he was smelling haha) but the cutest thing for me.

If anyone else has a vid or a picture of their horses doing this feel free to post it! I love when they do it, I think it's the cutest thing!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

haha I LOVE that, that's so cute!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks ^.^


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Awesome lol


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

He made me smile! He is so cute!!!...what a pretty smile he has


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Haha thanks I thought it was cute =D


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

He also made me smile =) He's really gorgeous.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks =D


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

My whole family enjoyed your Video - Phantom had us all giggling and we loved the music choice. Well done!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Haha Thanks! I just threw it together but it always makes me smile when I watch it....something about a silly horse that gets everyone with the gigglebug haha


----------

